# Lotus?



## john_ny (Feb 1, 2008)

I would like to know if it's possible to grow a lotus, indoors, in a tub. The tub is 19 inches diameter, and 17 inches deep, and I have a spot where it can get lots of light, and is nice and warm. Is this possible?


----------



## brandeeno (Nov 16, 2008)

If the indoor pond or tub gets enough light it can be possible, but providing enough light for an indoor pond to grow live plants can be tricky, so you'll need to do a little bit of extra research.

-Brandon


----------



## john_ny (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you, Brandon. Sorry for the delay, and will post results.


----------



## brandeeno (Nov 16, 2008)

I think that if you got some hydrophnic lights it might work, but i think the lotus will need alot more than just a window or some lamps around a small pot/tub with water and the plant in it.


----------



## john_ny (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for your help.

I'll let you know what happens. My biggest concern was that the water would get stagnant, and stink. Maybe I could drop an air stone in there to provide a little circulation. The place I want to put it, is next to a big 9½ foot bay window with a south/southeast exposure, so it can get plenty of light, and the bottom of the tub can go up against the baseboard radiator. I just hope the tuber is still good. I picked it up, cheap, at the close of the Tropical Plant Industry Exposition trade show, in Ft. Lauderdale, at the end of January.

I'm not going to buy any new lights. Like I said, I got it cheap, so I'll put it next to the big window, and if it makes it - fine. Otherwise, I'll just toss it.


----------



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

i think it is possble your tub is big enough for lotus to grow but lotus like sunshine the more sunshine it gets .the better it will grow so it would be much better if you can get some hydrophnic lights


----------

